# Shorten Bowstring With Twists- How much??



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I would like to know how many twists it takes to shorten a finished and installed single cam bowstring or harness by 1/16 inch. They're both made of 20 strands of 8125. The string is 87 3/4 and the harness is 35 1/4".
Let me give you some history-I decided to reduce the poundage on my bow by installing a 3/4" longer bowstring (less limb flex) and 3/8" longer harness. It worked ok, but the strings are not exactly right. I was, however, able to get the timing and draw length to spec. by twisting/untwisting the string and harness.
I can calculate the exact lengths needed if I have the information requested.
I would also appreciate any input as to the validity of what I did, but be aware that it was driven by the economics of the situation (read no cash) and the fact that I just did not want to get rid of my bow and buy someone else's problems.(cant afford new)
One more thing- what is the recommended number of twists for a finished string or cable? (I THINK its one twist every 1 1/2 in. or 2 in.- is this correct and what do you recommend? )
Thanks in advance for your valuable input!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I would try about 6 full twists. I make my strings with a 1.375 twist rate, 1 twist every 1 3/8". This leaves some room to add twists or take twists out. As for what you have done, I don't know exactly what that is. If you twisted a string and cable in /out to get the A.T.A. and BH correct then I don't see how the string and or cable could be 3/4" longer anymore.


----------



## servingspinner (Dec 28, 2008)

What makes you think new will not just be more problem? Bow Mfg's string lengths are just a best guess to start with anyway. Making bows shorter or longer or changing poundage by changing string length is not a requimended practice but some Mfg's do it, having said that I have twisted (and shot) strings up so tight in the past so far that when they were relaxed in the press they started to roll up. This is an extreme example of course but it can be done in a pinch. Make sure your wheels are still timed as they should have been and if nothing is hitting on the limb edge etc. (Spray Shoe powder works for this) you should get away with it.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

*Thanks For The Info.*

The 3/4" longer string increased ATA by approx. 3/8" and lowered brace height slightly.The draw length with a 28" module installed is now 27 1/2", which is perfect for me. The cam is timed correctly, but I had to remove almost all of the twists in the harness to get it long enough to give me correct timing. The draw weight dropped about 4-5 pounds which is about what I thought would happen.
What I'm going to do is calculate a new harness length using the relationship of six twists per 1/16", and order a slightly longer harness. 
Since the present untwisted harness is damn close, I wont make the correction until just before the upcoming hunting season.
Thanks again for the info.


----------

